# Curing Sauage for cold smoke



## ddrian (Jul 1, 2017)

I am a bit confused about cold smoking fresh sausage with # 1 cure. Is there a procedure for this! Everything I read says no, but it has cure in it so I am confused as to why it is not a good of idea? 
I did figure that if it is a no go, cold smoking the seasonings would add zip to them. 
Hot smoking makes them like polish sausage and such in my opinion. Not the same. 
 Next I am making some salami soon in the umai bags. At what stage can you cold smoke the salami? 
Hot smoking defeats the purpose of slow curing. 

Thoughts? 
DDR


----------



## daveomak (Jul 1, 2017)

If you add cure #1 to the sausage meat, at a rate of 156 Ppm...  1 tsp / 5#'s or 1.1 grams per pound, cold smoking is no problem...   Dry the outer casing so it's tacky, like a pellicle and cold smoke for however long you like...  I would keep the temp below 70-80 deg. F so the fat had no chance of melting....  Then the sausage must be cooked to an IT of 145 F or 165 F if poultry is part of the meat, no different than the sausage you buy at the market...

excerpt from Marianski's forum...
[h1]Cold Smoking[/h1]
Cold smoking at 52-71° F (12-22° C), from 1-14 days, applying thin smoke with occasional breaks in between, is one of the oldest preservation methods. We cannot produce cold smoke if the outside temperature is 90° F (32° C), unless we can cool it down, which is what some industrial smokers do. Cold smoking is a drying process whose purpose is to remove moisture thus preserving a product.

You will find that different sources provide different temperatures for cold smoking. In European countries where most of the cold smoking is done, the upper temperature is accepted as 86° F (30° C). The majority of Russian, Polish and German meat technology books call for 71° F (22° C), some books ask for 77° F (25° C). Fish starts to cook at 85° F (29.4° C) and if you want to make delicious cold smoked salmon that is smoked for a long time, obviously you can not exceed 86° F (30° C). Cold smoking assures us of total smoke penetration inside of the meat. The loss of moisture also is uniform in all areas and the total weight loss falls within 5-20% depending largely on the smoking time. Cold smoking is not a continuous process, it is stopped (no smoke) a few times to allow fresh air into the smoker.

In XVIII century brick built smokehouses a fire was started every morning. It smoldered as long as it could and if it stopped, it would be restarted again the following morning.


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> If you add cure #1 to the sausage meat, at a rate of 156 Ppm...  1 tsp / 5#'s or 1.1 grams per pound, cold smoking is no problem...   Dry the outer casing so it's tacky, like a pellicle and cold smoke for however long you like...  I would keep the temp below 70-80 deg. F so the fat had no chance of melting....  Then the sausage must be cooked to an IT of 145 F or 165 F if poultry is part of the meat, no different than the sausage you buy at the market...
> 
> excerpt from Marianski's forum...
> [h1]Cold Smoking[/h1]
> ...



Dave, I know I read this in the book, It is great that you confirm it! 
So for my sanity, They can be cold smoked, Frozen and then cooked and eaten correct?
Awesome! 
Now to figure out the refrigerated cold smoker! Next on the list.
:sausage:


----------



## daveomak (Jul 2, 2017)

Cold smoke at night...   You have an AMNPS ??    preheat the smoker a bit so it will draft..  I have to do that at times...   If the smoker temp is lower than the ambient temp, it will not draft...  the air flow will flow backwards through the smoker...   Been there, done that.....


----------



## ddrian (Jul 2, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Cold smoke at night...   You have an AMNPS ??    preheat the smoker a bit so it will draft..  I have to do that at times...   If the smoker temp is lower than the ambient temp, it will not draft...  the air flow will flow backwards through the smoker...   Been there, done that.....


Thanks Dave!
Ill try it when the temp allows.
It is about 75 most nights here now. This fall and winter it will be down in the 40-50's.
Thanks for the backflow info! I would have not known that one.
Yes I have the AMNPS... just got it waiting on the bacon to be aged. Just put it in yesterday.
!!!! TAP TAP TAP TAP
Here is the thread  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/265043/maple-coffee-dry-aged-bacon


----------

